# Logic spielt frühere Stücke nicht mehr richtig ab



## peter panflöte (4. August 2004)

Ich benutzte Logic Platinum 5.30 als Kompositionsprogramm. Neue Stücke kann ich ohne Probleme erstellen und abspielen. Ich habe aber auch ein paar Kompositionen gespeichert, die ich vor Jahren mit einer früheren Version und auf einem anderen Computer angefertigt hatte. Seit einiger Zeit kommt jedoch kein Ton mehr, wenn ich diese Stücke abspielen will. Bei den neuen ist wie gesagt alles in Ordnung. Hat jemand  eine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte?

Gruß


----------



## benibamboo (4. August 2004)

haste ma geschaut, ob der die samples noch findet


----------



## BeaTBoxX (4. August 2004)

Seit einiger Zeit kommt kein Ton mehr?
Heisst das, auch die Stuecke , die in der alten version erstellt wurtden, haben auf dem 5.30 mal funktioniert?
Kommt irgendeine Fehlermeldung?
War evtl im Environment was anders geroutet? ALso was die Ausgaenge angeht?
Evtl werden sie auf Ausgaenge 5& 6 oderso geroutet, wo am neuen Rechner keine Hardware mehr ist ...oder so etwas?
Wobei da würde Logic meckern denk ich..

Bei nicht (mehr) gefundenen Samples meckert Logic auf jeden Fall und fordert den User auf  einen Pfad anzugeben, wo die Samples sind bzw. bietet ein Ignorieren an.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## benibamboo (4. August 2004)

ajo ... stimmt ja...war nur sone Idee aus meinen alten Fruity Loops Zeiten =)


----------



## BeaTBoxX (5. August 2004)

Ja ne kein Prob, da wusst ichs halt zufaellig


----------

